# rams



## marcanson (Jul 5, 2012)

i am using dell inspiron 1525 32 bit OS and just up graded my ram from 3gb to 4gb and also upgraded my bios version from A13 2008 to A17 2009,my laptop is not using all the ram ,i will like to know if there is another way for the laptop to able to use all the ram.i am running window 8.
and if 32 bit machine is limited to 4gb ram ,what can one do to be able the break that rules as technology is improving.i was told one can patch os to be able to use more that 4gb ram,is it true? please help me
Abraham Arthur


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

There is only two ways to use 4 gigs or more. First is PAE and your board probably doesnt support it. Second is to upgrade to 64 bit if you hardware will allow.

Thats it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The purpose of PAE is to enable the OS to access RAM above the 4 GB mark. However (very important) all 32 bit client versions of Windows have a kernel that ignores such RAM so PAE is essentially useless for this purpose. Some server systems do permit this. Using a patched version of the kernel to allow this would be contrary to Microsoft's license agreement and thus illegal. We cannot help you with that. 32 bit client versions of Windows are limited by license to 4 GB RAM, which for technical reasons not all of which will be accessible. Typically about 3.25 GB RAM will be available but, depending on your hardware, could be more or less. If RAM is shared with the display hardware that number will be further reduced.

The only legal way to access more than 4 GB RAM is to use a 64 bit OS.


----------

